# If you like electronic music, here is some great stuff...



## DavidRam

I've listen to these guys for a while, but I just got this CD today and I absolutely love it. It's very well recorded, great music and really fun to listen to!

*Rufus Du Sol - Bloom *(the entire CD is excellent)

This is one of the best songs:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tx9zMFodNtA

I'm going to go order their other CDs on Amazing right now. 
https://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss_1?url=search-alias=aps&field-keywords=rufus+du+sol

_I have a ton of electronic stuff... but what else is good in the electronic world???_


----------



## DavidRam

Here is another recent favorite of mine:

Raving George (feat Oscar and the Wolf) - You're Mine

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5vEYvK03SCE

The bass will absolutely kick your ass...


----------



## BigAl205

I don't really have any favorite full albums right now, but here's a few individual tracks that I really enjoy:

HEALTH- Crusher
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=57dYFcG3GlM

HEALTH- Blue Monday
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lFy0Rhk4aig&list=PLxeXIvboZLbGwQjFMPQqQVLosRK3MT49m&index=3

Infected Mushroom- Bass nipple
*Caution- Parts of the vid are slightly NSFW*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vwsFsnJAPaU&list=RDvwsFsnJAPaU#t=6 

Hyper- Cascade
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BhALP8W01Wc

Whitebear- Primal Stomp 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G33ofLDmffY&list=PLXLgVJNhvBkDF7XlZwZDalxCleEmj0mGO


----------



## Aldaa

DavidRam said:


> I've listen to these guys for a while, but I just got this CD today and I absolutely love it. It's very well recorded, great music and really fun to listen to!
> 
> *Rufus Du Sol - Bloom *(the entire CD is excellent)
> 
> This is one of the best songs:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tx9zMFodNtA
> 
> I'm going to go order their other CDs on Amazing right now.
> https://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss_1?url=search-alias=aps&field-keywords=rufus+du+sol
> 
> _I have a ton of electronic stuff... but what else is good in the electronic world???_


I love Rufus; Two Clocks and Unforgiven are my favorites. Their other album Atlas is also really good. I haven't really found much like them, but I'd check out Nights Out and The English Riviera by Metronomy, In Ghost Colours by Cut Copy, and Down to Earth by Flight Facilities. 

Bag Raiders' self titled album may be worth a listen too.


----------



## Aldaa

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sFrNsSnk8GM - Metronomy
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mfQKxiwlsms - Metronomy
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yex-HJ1pkG8 - Cut Copy
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FdsvtnOoFAg - Flight Facilities
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UGDqolmIhF8 - Flight Facilities
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4DdnIZhqTnE - Bag Raiders



Edit: few more

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mX61hqrEtnw - Golden Features (this really reminds me of Rufus)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A7lTueL_m1A - Golden Features
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jDnx1K7r_fs - Golden Features


----------



## DavidRam

I have a couple of Nigel Stanford's CDs...

This song and video is cool: Science vs Music

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i-TbhP9od9I


----------



## audiokid1

DavidRam said:


> Here is another recent favorite of mine:
> 
> Raving George (feat Oscar and the Wolf) - You're Mine
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5vEYvK03SCE
> 
> The bass will absolutely kick your ass...


Glad to see you guys are sharing good electronic tracks. Progressive, acid house, ambient, etc.... I've been listening to the genre for 18 years. Unfortunately, I can't stand half the **** that's being produced these days and a lot of the remixes are blahhh. 
I now find myself listening to more ambient tracks and some tracks that may be considered new age/folk.

A few artists I recommend checking out
Olafur Arnalds, Kiasmos, Novo Amor, Solomon Grey, Oliver Winters, Royksopp, Cubic Color, Jerome Isma, and Dusky

Here's a default track when I want some bass (completely different then artists I listed above)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e6yyThm7DtY


----------



## DavidRam

audiokid1 said:


> Glad to see you guys are sharing good electronic tracks. Progressive, acid house, ambient, etc.... I've been listening to the genre for 18 years. Unfortunately, I can't stand half the **** that's being produced these days and a lot of the remixes are blahhh.
> I now find myself listening to more ambient tracks and some tracks that may be considered new age/folk.
> 
> A few artists I recommend checking out
> Olafur Arnalds, Kiasmos, Novo Amor, Solomon Grey, Oliver Winters, Royksopp, Cubic Color, Jerome Isma, and Dusky
> 
> Here's a default track when I want some bass (completely different then artists I listed above)


Thanks for those ^^^ I'll check em out...

I already have a lot of Royksopp, they are great! I remember the first time I heard this song: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADBKdSCbmiM


----------



## Bayboy

A lot different from the type of electronic(a) I listen to. Style I like is a bit more laid back with some versatility in their mixes. Some of the artists I've collected over the years (too many to name):

Mono/Poly
Shigeto
Reso (a few tracks)
Fresh Moods
Mr. Scruff


----------



## fcarpio

Boris Blenn is one of my new favorites. This song is Beachbar, which coincidentally I heard for the first time at a beach bar. It doesn't really get started until ~1:30.


----------



## Bayboy

Boris Blenn is another in the collection. Berlin Future Lounge is a great album. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bayboy

fcarpio said:


> Boris Blenn is one of my new favorites. This song is Beachbar, which coincidentally I heard for the first time at a beach bar. It doesn't really get started until ~1:30.


Since you like Blenn, hit up my inbox whenever you got time to chop it up. Don't want to get "off topic" here

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## fcarpio

Let's get this going again...


----------



## DavidRam

Here are two more good ones, these have a little bit of an 80s sound to them 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KDxJlW6cxRk

Lady in Red (Remake)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qen8R6a5ONc


----------



## Alrojoca

Some good new stuff posted here.  The only electronic music that I remember is a bit old depressing like kitaro, enigma, enya and vangelis

I'm sure many of you know this guy, I was having a lot of fun with this track 
the other day. It's a decent almost full package for this type of music. 12 minutes


----------



## Alrojoca

I find this piece very similar to the one before. Same progressions and style, I'm sure new artists pick up some of the old stuff to write them. And some like this artist have a few that sound electronic and not pop rock like the majority of their popular famous tracks.


----------



## audiokid1

A few tracks from throughout the years. Andrew Bayer track is probably the most recent. All others are from early 2000's if not earlier

I fell in love with the B&W 805's listening to this track. I was sitting down in a room with the lights off, 805's connected to a Rotel or Sunfire stack (can't remember) and the speakers were completely transparent. The track took me away....state of euphoria in a way. I was completely sober at the time...lol
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JYUnSq6HBn0

I've always liked the break at the 3 minute mark
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hln0BuE-A6M

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9hsA6jxsGJU

Great early 2000's track
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XURasVfPyFk

One of my all time favorites
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gVC6vUTzBBE

Tiesto classic (when he wasn't making "pop" tracks)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kzUqhw_yymM

Another favorite
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bn1ycNxQMvk

Rank 1 (any and all tracks by this duo are great)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lHC2-Ik2Uo8

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mkSi6bTrPu0

Great vocal trance track
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YIJOV-f3cfk

Kai Tracid
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ktbc8rHVqAE

Fluke - Atom Bomb
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PHMzCpy0fXc

Faithless - Insomnia
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZHVJVQzHv5Q

Motorcycle - As the Rush Comes

I'm sure I will think of more


----------



## audiokid1

A few more I forgot

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lwjbjn8RAmw

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7J3JVkcVDXs

Another trap track like the Gents and Jawns I listed earlier
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lemj0NHE3k0

Another remixed Royksopp track that I like
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XKMEARGmliA

Some of you may recognize this track if you watched Sense8
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gzXOy7HPJcM

Any and every track by BT!


----------



## mzmtg

My favorites lately:

Reid Speed's *Speed of Sound Podcast*:
https://soundcloud.com/reidspeed/sets/speed-of-sound-podcasts

Gigantor's *Evolcast* is guaranteed to melt your face:
https://soundcloud.com/evolintent/sets/mixsets

RUN DMT's *Kill Your Ego Podcast*:
https://soundcloud.com/rundmt/sets/kill-your-ego-casts

And nothing like any of those, i was jamming to this on the drive to work this morning:
https://soundcloud.com/playmerecords/sets/ahee-vibes-ep


----------



## audiokid1

Two mainstream artists/tracks but I like the beats

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L6fEfxPjIqA

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-AfjBifqK_E


I like what Matt Lange did with this track

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jtyXMx8WEKE


This track reminds me of Thriller

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VKzWLUQizz8


Solid Drum & Bass track

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2pWZRJd4z8o


Marcus Schossow; his Outside the Box album was pretty solid

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pI5qlJMGOEk


----------



## brainbot1

Finally people posting electronic music on this forum! I thought I was taking crazy pills!









too much good electronic music in the world today, check out my playlist, I add to it frequently. 


https://open.spotify.com/user/12143487656/playlist/7FCLh0B28bxoiQtyFYEOvr


----------



## audiokid1

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VlLKVYPblos


Came across Mr Fijiwiji about 5 or 6 years ago. He was 16 and living in Pittsburgh when he produced this track.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VijtJ1Arg80

Something different with an interesting video
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nCB-e2kj1nI

Beautiful Piece by Solomon Grey. I got the chance to meet and talk with Tom and Joe after they opened for Above and Beyond's Acoustic show in Chicago last May. Very good music made by two extremely nice and humble guys. They currently have two albums out and both are excellent
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=021aBtNEY-I


----------



## audiokid1

I just shared this with BrainBot, but this is one of the best shows I've ever been to

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fxlzQ3Uex2w


----------



## audiokid1

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0RB-8C2ZZGs


----------



## ARCuhTEK

DavidRam said:


> Here is another recent favorite of mine:
> 
> Raving George (feat Oscar and the Wolf) - You're Mine
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5vEYvK03SCE
> 
> The bass will absolutely kick your ass...


I went through all of this thread and most of the recommendations last night. Spent some time in the truck tonight and I just have to say, this song, You're Mine is unbelievably good if you like bass but do not particularly care for getting your bass via rap. Sometimes you just find that song that makes your system rock out hard. This is one of those songs! Thank you David. It is now in my fav. demo songs folder.

Kevin


----------



## DavidRam

ARCuhTEK said:


> I went through all of this thread and most of the recommendations last night. Spent some time in the truck tonight and I just have to say, this song, You're Mine is unbelievably good if you like bass but do not particularly care for getting your bass via rap. Sometimes you just find that song that makes your system rock out hard. This is one of those songs! Thank you David. It is now in my fav. demo songs folder.
> 
> Kevin


Hey Kevin, sorry I missed this post... Glad you like it. I listen to it often whether it be for a demo or when I feel like getting my ass kicked by some great bass. 

I don't listen to much rap or hip hop so I have to get my bass thrills elsewhere.

However, when I do listen to rap I really enjoy this guy and particularly this song: 
NF - Real https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Po5zT1krKOc&list=RDPo5zT1krKOc

I have two of his albums and they are really fun. But that song will really put your sub(s) to the test!!


----------



## DavidRam

Here are some more electronic songs I have stumbled upon:

If you like electronic and you like blues... this is really cool: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_DjE4gbIVZk

More of Two Feet's stuff:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YKVGVUOL2Rc


Two Feet Chill Out Mix:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rgp22a3rxUk


----------



## Hoptologist

Jamie xx - Girl https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r7gmVWgEpRc
Jamie xx - Sleep Sound https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0fOHh5Q7Q1E

Jon Hopkins - Breathe this Air https://youtu.be/CPmucPjFulI
Jon Hopkins - We Disappear https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G7x5ewmWVvk

Kavinsky - Nightcall https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MV_3Dpw-BRY

Caribou - Silver https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yvDVyqgaAFo

Hot Chip - Why Make Sense? https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5vuhJahZhMw


----------



## DavidRam

I love this song, and the video isn't bad either... 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nFPehiU9x3U


----------



## BigAl205

Suuns- _2020_ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oQgicu6G6n8

FC/Kahuna- _Hayling_ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BUIzq-HcNPA

Beats Antique - _Beauty Beats_ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zJcU3NjovKg

Ulrich Schnauss - _I Take Comfort In Your Ignorance _ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mCttwONBRjI


----------



## chevy21

Great Theard, just want so say thank you guys for the music suggestions. I like classical music and these style of music


----------



## audiokid1

chevy21 said:


> Great Theard, just want so say thank you guys for the music suggestions. I like classical music and these style of music


You may want to look into "Classical Trancelations"


----------



## Lanson

For my EDM fans here, just a point that since Soundcloud won't let you DL through download converter programs anymore, its hard if not impossible to find good stuff to DL legally. So I have turned to LiveSets | Dj Mixes | EDM Festivals | Download and I'm on there all the time. Nice, high res stuff, and all the good shows are on there as well as livesets (which SQ can be bad, or good depending on venue and setup). One knockout show was Night Owl Radio's takeover show by Diplo. Oh man, what a ride.


----------



## mzmtg

My buddy Gigantor makes seriously good drum & bass mixes, here's the latest installment of the Evolcast: https://soundcloud.com/evolintent/evolcast016
:bowdown::bowdown::rockon::rockon::rockon:
Track list:


> 00 - Evolcast 016 - Hosted by Gigantor
> 01 - Memtrix - Blood Run
> 02 - Mefjus - Fractured
> 03 - The Clamps - Soul Of The Abyss
> 04 - Maztek feat. Miss Trouble - Shake The Foundation - RedPill Remix
> 05 - Synergy - Moon Presence
> 06 - Gigantor - Permanent Midnight WIP
> 07 - Evol Intent - Anarchy
> 08 - Hamilton - Shutup
> 09 - Alerstorm - Used To Say
> 10 - Current Value - Kaleidoscope
> 11 - Rido - The Journey
> 12 - Prolix and Black Sun Empire - The Message
> 13 - Teddy Killerz and Bassline Smith - Metal and Blood
> 14 - Gein - Hell - Merikan Remix
> 15 - Evol Intent - Brainswarm
> 16 - Evol Intent - The Ladies - Des McMahon Remix
> 17 - Ownglow - Wonder
> 18 - Jynxx - Rocket Start
> 19 - Evol Intent - Euphoria
> 20 - AKOV - Talk To Me
> 21 - Universal Project - Big Nasty
> 22 - The Upbeats and Truth - The Pack
> 23 - James Marvel, ABIS, MC Mota - Bun Bun
> 24 - State Of Mind - Lockdown
> 25 - Spor feat. Linguistics - Pull The Sun Down
> 26 - Evol Intent - Cloaking Device WIP
> 27 - Frame - Nernia
> 28 - Rezz - Witching Hour
> 29 - Hydraulix and Advace - Roll Out
> 30 - Evol Intent - Blockchain Corruption
> 31 - Champagne Drip - Deckard
> 32 - Doctrine - Block Hugger
> 33 - Agressor Bunx - Intension
> 34 - Razlom - Deface
> 35 - Kallan HK - So Much Pain
> 36 - Reid Speed, Frank Royal feat. She Is B - In 2 U - Flite Remix
> 37 - Melinki x Verva - Jumanji - Philth Remix
> 38 - Liveon - Anger
> 39 - YG, Nipsey Hustle - FDT - Evol Intent is WRONG evolcast edit
> 40 - Mean Teeth - Breaking Point
> 41 - Pythius - Sovereign
> 42 - Leroy Thornhill - Wait For Me - The Prototypes Remix
> 43 - Tobax - From Within
> 44 - Mindscape - Meltdown
> 45 - Soothslayer, Follow The Sun - Nova
> 46 - Evol Intent - Deathray
> 47 - Kutlo - High Are U
> 48 - High Rankin - Millennials Just Wanna Eat Ass
> 49 - The Caracal Project - Flowin
> 50 - Evol Intent - Untitled WIP
> 51 - Mob Tactics - Brainwash
> 52 - Signs - Savage
> 53 - Prolix - Slob
> 54 - Eizo - Mold
> 55 - Task Horizon - The Void Between Worlds
> 56 - Jade and State Of Mind - Highlander
> 57 - Evol Intent - Untitled WIP
> 58 - Rene LaVice - How Do I Kill?


----------



## Lanson

One of the best shows in EDM (IMO) right now is Zeds Dead - Deadbeats Radio. I found that all the shows are recorded in high resolution at player.fm, easily downloaded. https://player.fm/series/deadbeats-radio-with-zeds-dead
These guys believe in perfect production and it shows.


Pasquale Rotella - Night Owl Radio is my second-favorite show https://player.fm/series/night-owl-radio


And Kayzo's new show, Doghouse radio is a BLAST. I found it downloadable at DOGHOUSE Radio


I've taken up road cycling and these three shows keep me pedaling long after I should have turned around and gone back home.


----------



## brainbot1

fourthmeal said:


> One of the best shows in EDM (IMO) right now is Zeds Dead - Deadbeats Radio. I found that all the shows are recorded in high resolution at player.fm, easily downloaded. https://player.fm/series/deadbeats-radio-with-zeds-dead
> These guys believe in perfect production and it shows.
> 
> 
> Pasquale Rotella - Night Owl Radio is my second-favorite show https://player.fm/series/night-owl-radio
> 
> 
> And Kayzo's new show, Doghouse radio is a BLAST. I found it downloadable at DOGHOUSE Radio
> 
> 
> I've taken up road cycling and these three shows keep me pedaling long after I should have turned around and gone back home.


I agree with Dead Beats Radio being a lot of fun! 

Some other goodies that keep my going in my order of preference: 
- The Anjunadeep edition
- BBCR1 Residency: Deadmau5
- Mau5trap Presents
- Mau5trap - For Lack of a Better Radio
- Eric Prydz - Epic Radio
- Noisia - Noisia Radio
- Pretty Lights - Tha Hot ****
- Anjunabeats - Group Therapy


----------



## DavidRam

I really like this song, and the singer has some more good ones...

Sophia Somajo - Sapphire 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=55l0zDGgFXk

Alan Walker - Diamond Heart (feat Sophia Somajo)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vyVcRU4SMYs


----------



## beatlover

https://soundcloud.com/alexander-beatlover
All mixtapes downloadable in 320kbps and higher. Soundcloud sterams in 64kbps, download before listening. Music - slow dance, Deep, progressive, some tech.


----------



## crackinhedz

Hot Chip - Huarache Lights (Soulwax Remix)

https://youtu.be/Slc3l_JPygo


----------



## krait_2777

My current favorite...for the mid bass, tight and changes in stages. https://youtu.be/bB4yjbd_EWI


----------



## Geshear

Nice stuff! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## subterFUSE

The best electronic mix compilation of all time is:

Sasha & John Digweed "Northern Exposure" (has to be the UK release, which has 2 CDs)

Very difficult to find. The USA release was only CD1.


----------



## DavidRam

subterFUSE said:


> The best electronic mix compilation of all time is:
> 
> Sasha & John Digweed "Northern Exposure" (has to be the UK release, which has 2 CDs)
> 
> Very difficult to find. The USA release was only CD1.


Really cool!

It reminds me of this live Blank and Jones recording I had (I can't find it for the life of me), with songs like "Beyond Time."


----------



## naiku

subterFUSE said:


> The best electronic mix compilation of all time is:
> 
> Sasha & John Digweed "Northern Exposure" (has to be the UK release, which has 2 CDs)
> 
> Very difficult to find. The USA release was only CD1.


Hmmm I might have this, I have a few mixes from that era on CD. Might have to dig the box out later and see what all is in there.


----------



## subterFUSE

For those that are into the progressive house sound, I just put together a 2 hour mix for my friends that host a weekly podcast.

You can download from this link. Ear Theater Podcast


----------



## naiku

subterFUSE said:


> For those that are into the progressive house sound, I just put together a 2 hour mix for my friends that host a weekly podcast.
> 
> You can download from this link. Ear Theater Podcast


Downloading that now, looking forward to listening this afternoon.


----------



## bbfoto

subterFUSE said:


> For those that are into the progressive house sound, I just put together a 2 hour mix for my friends that host a weekly podcast.
> 
> You can download from this link. Ear Theater Podcast


As soon as I saw the track list I knew I'd like this set! NICE! 

Thanks for sharing it, John! Would love to hear any others that you've put together.

:thumbsup:


----------



## subterFUSE

A few more on my Soundcloud page.

https://soundcloud.com/john_kiser


----------



## subterFUSE

There are more sets on my Mixcloud page, also.

https://www.mixcloud.com/subterFUSE/


----------



## DavidRam

A couple more I stumbled upon... Very much some "chill-out" stuff:

Koan - The Island of Deceased Ships
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MKYFawRxULI

Koan - Watermarks
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J8UeaAi0h-I


----------



## FlyingEagle

I posted in the other "listening to thread", but it deserves a place here: Alison Wonderland - AWAKE, her newest album.

Here 4 U

My go to track, where like with most of the songs, I turn off the lights and let the pair of floor standers radiate the goodness and feel the air pressure changes and the induced vibrations through the main floor. I can listen to whole album and with the exception of not being on board with a couple rappers, I take the album as a win win. 

Her set at Tomorrowland, my lucky brother got to see live in Belgium, this past summer '18. That is available on YT via this link, so if you can find it high res elsewhere, be my guest to post it and share it.
Click for "alison wonderland tomorrowland 2018" on Youtube

Aussie talent! She is the singer on all tracks with a female vocal listed on this album, and she can mix. I don't know of another popular female artist that can do those those two things.

IF you want to work out or chill out to the lower frequencies - Here 4 U is your go to track.  Click for official Alison Wonderland - Here 4 U on YT

Some call her style trap. I am now on board with trap music if it continues to sound like this.


----------



## tjframe

I'm obsessed with the Tron Legacy soundtrack lately. Not only does it sound cool as hell, but it totally gives the ole subwoofer an amazing workout 

Typical example:https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XqJkdsqeDxw


----------



## DavidRam

This one is unusual, but really cool, imho. It reminds of some old stuff...

Caspa - One by One

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xPBFpBGX6hk


----------



## krait_2777

The most chill out music i've heard...https://youtu.be/JLM0e5RWTUg


----------



## sobe_death

One of my favorites, though I love almost all of their stuff!


----------



## subterFUSE

Here is my new mix for the Ear Theater podcast.

Ear Theater 097



You can download the FLAC file by clicking that link, and then click the 3 dots on the right side of the player and there will be a download link.


Tracklist:

01 00:00:00 Everyou - Boatman & Pedro Pozos
02 00:07:08 Telefade feat. Amega - Mod & Hoj
03 00:11:44 Leichtigkeit des Seins - Superlounge
04 00:16:59 Twenty 11 - Guy J
05 00:22:01 Where Are You (Nhar Remix) - Deepfunk & Kassey Voorn
06 00:27:55 Spirit Lights - Of Norway
07 00:34:45 Inter Spaced - Sei A
08 00:37:57 Lost Miracle - Sebastian Leger
09 00:45:16 A Star Was Born - AEONIX
10 00:50:26 Theme 2 - dubspeeka
11 00:55:12 Noridc Noir - Madloch
12 01:00:29 Rain - Bicep
13 01:03:08 0901 (Lehar Remix) - BOg
14 01:08:00 The Purpose (Wolfson Remix) - AudioStorm


----------



## naiku

subterFUSE said:


> Here is my new mix for the Ear Theater podcast.


Thanks, enjoyed the earlier one you posted so will grab this one later.


----------



## bbfoto

subterFUSE said:


> Here is my new mix for the Ear Theater podcast.
> 
> Ear Theater 097
> 
> You can download the FLAC file by clicking that link, and then click the 3 dots on the right side of the player and there will be a download link.
> 
> Tracklist:
> 
> 01 00:00:00 Everyou - Boatman & Pedro Pozos
> 02 00:07:08 Telefade feat. Amega - Mod & Hoj
> 03 00:11:44 Leichtigkeit des Seins - Superlounge
> 04 00:16:59 Twenty 11 - Guy J
> 05 00:22:01 Where Are You (Nhar Remix) - Deepfunk & Kassey Voorn
> 06 00:27:55 Spirit Lights - Of Norway
> 07 00:34:45 Inter Spaced - Sei A
> 08 00:37:57 Lost Miracle - Sebastian Leger
> 09 00:45:16 A Star Was Born - AEONIX
> 10 00:50:26 Theme 2 - dubspeeka
> 11 00:55:12 Noridc Noir - Madloch
> 12 01:00:29 Rain - Bicep
> 13 01:03:08 0901 (Lehar Remix) - BOg
> 14 01:08:00 The Purpose (Wolfson Remix) - AudioStorm



That was a fantastic journey, mate! Thanks for that. :beerchug:


----------



## subterFUSE

bbfoto said:


> That was a fantastic journey, mate! Thanks for that. :beerchug:




Thanks... glad you liked.


----------



## NealfromNZ

A couple of tracks been listening to over the last week. Hopefully the second one meets the intention of this thread as well ( possibly too much on the edm side)

https://youtu.be/OkQlrIQhUMQ

https://youtu.be/GNA-plTAKKs


----------



## subterFUSE

NealfromNZ said:


> A couple of tracks been listening to over the last week. Hopefully the second one meets the intention of this thread as well ( possibly too much on the edm side)
> 
> https://youtu.be/OkQlrIQhUMQ
> 
> https://youtu.be/GNA-plTAKKs



Martin Roth is awesome. Been playing his tracks for years. My previous Podcast featured a remix of his.


Ear theater 091



Edit: In fact, his remixes have been landing on most of my mix sets for a long time. Here's a mix I did back in 2012 with a couple of his tracks. If you fast forward to the 30 minute mark, and listen through to about the 52 minute mark you'll get to hear both of them.

https://www.mixcloud.com/subterFUSE/john-kiser-2012-08-28-promo-mix/


----------



## DavidRam

Something about this song really does something for me... After a tough day, crank this in the car or on your headphones.

Great chill out song!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bDJFcwGEfpk


----------



## Aldaa

my brother just told me about this album... pretty good so far


----------



## CoLd_FuSiOn

Do check out the two albums by Zhu called "Generation Why" and "Ringos Desert". Been hooked to his music for quite a while now, amazing artist.


Some of my favorite Zhu tracks in no particular order:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tvBjwPz4uT8

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Skt_NKI4d6U

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2RbG7QjD-eQ

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cQUSboTyoVE

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cFRcabr9Etg

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EoZDG8szdCs

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SVHq7vyzzvc

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7JMV6iBlXFo

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EPgMzp39JMM

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kSXmRvh9EDY

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qv9YI8Oqs30

Official Vevo:
https://www.youtube.com/user/StevenZHUMusic


----------



## FlyingEagle

Love his stuff. Lots of great vibes and some of those videos .... the animated bodies, makes me laugh and at the same time wonder if Tool had any influence on the director. 



CoLd_FuSiOn said:


> Do check out the two albums by Zhu called "Generation Why" and "Ringos Desert". Been hooked to his music for quite a while now, amazing artist.
> 
> 
> Some of my favorite Zhu tracks in no particular order:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tvBjwPz4uT8
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Skt_NKI4d6U
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2RbG7QjD-eQ
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cQUSboTyoVE
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cFRcabr9Etg
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EoZDG8szdCs
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SVHq7vyzzvc
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7JMV6iBlXFo
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EPgMzp39JMM
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kSXmRvh9EDY
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qv9YI8Oqs30
> 
> Official Vevo:
> https://www.youtube.com/user/StevenZHUMusic


----------



## CoLd_FuSiOn

FlyingEagle said:


> Love his stuff. Lots of great vibes and some of those videos .... the animated bodies, makes me laugh and at the same time wonder if Tool had any influence on the director.


Definitely one of my favorite electronic artists, haven't seen the Tool videos but I like the overall feel to them.

Another electronic artist that I like is Zeds Dead especially the album called Somewhere Else


Lost You -Zeds Dead ft. Twin Shadow
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VJm7IPrBmLY




Btw any Pendulum fans here?

Watercolor- Pendelum

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nkM-JrYqBu4

The Island- Pendulum

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jGow4nmYkkA

Stay too long- Pendulum Remix

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sBO2usRBsj0




Some random tracks:

Do the dance- Justice
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sy1dYFGkPUE

Splitting the atom- Massive Attack
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c3FlQYLolio

Feel Good Inc. - Gorillaz

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HyHNuVaZJ-k

Lick the rainbow- Mord Fustang
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=13kFUs2gs0k

Somebody to love- Rusko(Sigma remix)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d94_Dzx41D8


----------



## subterFUSE

My next installment for the Ear Theater podcast is now live.

https://eartheater.usdjs.com/mobile/e/john-kiser-episode-105-eartheater/


TRACK LISTING:
01 Scuba - Love Theme
02 Saab - Jeopardized (Audiojack Remix)
03 Ossaim - When You Say My Name (Tara Brooks Remix)
04 Eelke Kleijn - Moments of Clarity (Extended Mix)
05 Rowee feat. KnowKontrol - Believing Again
06 Kasper Koman - First Move
07 Aural Imbalance - Warm Room
08 Kate Simko & Tevo Howard - Welcome To PolyRythmic (Frankey & Sandrino Remix)
09 Gai Barone - When the Swallows Come Back Home (Quivver Remix)
10 Matan Caspi - Eunoia
11 Einzelkind - Free Savoni (Amnesia Pearl Remix)
12 Bedrock - Heaven Scent (Marc Romboy Remix)
13 Booka Shade feat. Kaktus Einarsson - I Go, I Go
14 Silinder & Soulfinder - Home (Original Mix)
15 Joey Fehrenbach & Xspance - Frequency (Audioglider Remix)
16 GMJ & Matter - Interscope (Nicholas Rada Remix)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mzmtg

Been digging this lately:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VpDQuN7jZB8


----------



## Lanson

Matt Darey, episode 703. This one Matt Darey - Nocturnal 703 from Nocturnal on podbay


There's something more visceral about this episode that I'm really enjoying lately.


Y'all ever listen to Tipper? He's a good system tester.


----------



## ToNasty

Ive been into sarah longfield stuff lately for some odd reason. And this song caught my ear

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=Z7tSU3_jSEY&index=26&list=PLoZ8ecu_6THOJTPw8YFoXiD31l5tdStkG&t=0s


----------



## jbird61801

2 of my favorites. Old songs but can't help playing them LOUD.

https://youtu.be/qGa8zN5qC74

https://youtu.be/CSemARaqGqE

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## LBaudio

https://youtu.be/px6yNxTMnco?list=PL3D4K4b2uay5lvoQejFsAVz6wKk5U8WDx
https://youtu.be/jVswv_65C6o
https://youtu.be/WohpK8IDOHQ
https://youtu.be/IF51T-eWZvk
https://youtu.be/_UVsP2tdKzw
https://youtu.be/IvHzd4iqxXw?list=RDEMLrz3toUPdVnwB48YIcQDaA
https://youtu.be/j47TQn09kiE
https://youtu.be/BpRZAZ1lBRM?list=FLAizaom30_-TbA0hgvab3xg
https://youtu.be/GPjd98QPt9U?list=FLAizaom30_-TbA0hgvab3xg
https://youtu.be/2Wy9zEArPSU?list=FLAizaom30_-TbA0hgvab3xg
https://youtu.be/_W1BCh2_XM0?list=FLAizaom30_-TbA0hgvab3xg
https://youtu.be/VetXWUFPxHM?list=FLAizaom30_-TbA0hgvab3xg


----------



## subterFUSE

2 more episodes of my podcast entries.

The FLAC files can be downloaded by clicking the 3 dots while playing and then saving.




Ear Theater 112

https://eartheater.usdjs.com/e/john-kiser-episode-112-eartheater/

Tracklist:

01 Stardust - Dynamic Illusion
02 Leap Day - Hoj & Powel
03 Elephant City (BAILE Remix) - Severin Su
04 Serenade - Tom Demac
05 Mutant Pulse - Maceo Plex ft. Paradigm Shift
06 Antarctic Mist - AudioStorm
07 Worldbuilding - Steve Moore
08 Gate of Falganda - Hermanez
09 Sphera - Wally Lopez
10 Synthesia - FunkForm
11 Black Horizon (Audioglider Remix) - Xspance
12 INAWO - John Monkman
13 Inborn Voices (Martin Roth Stranger Remix) - Stiven Rivic, Michael & Levan
14 Flare - DNYO
15 Unmute (GMJ & Matter Remix) - Andre Sobota
16 L'eclaireur - Luca Saporito ft. JAW







Ear Theater 116

https://eartheater.usdjs.com/e/john-kiser-episode-116-eartheater/

Tracklist:

01 Baile - Painting Out feat. Kauf
02 Dr. Freebs - Curious
03 Francesca Lombardo - Rain (Kate Simko Remix)
04 Kasper Koman - Hi
05 Luca Bacchetti - Genesis (Gorje Hewek & Izhevski Remix)
06 CJW - Arch Stanton (Funk D'Void Remix)
07 M.I.G. - Car Park In The Sky
08 Lee Pennington & Manbear - Wihelm Scream (X-Press 2 Remix)
09 Poe - Through Glass (HOSH Remix)
10 Applescal - Atlantis
11 Etyen - Bebe (Petar Dundov Remix)
12 Robert Babicz - Sea Of Colors
13 ROWA - Flamborghini (Gabriel Ananda Remix)
14 Nick Lewis - The Big Blue (Audioglider remix)
15 Momu - Serengeti
16 Jon Gurd - For Us
17 Peter Martin - Distant Reflection
18 Paul Nolan - Form Constants
19 rAin - Late Night Peace (Francesco Pico Remix)
20 Essay - Archangel


----------



## SlvrDragon50

jbird61801 said:


> 2 of my favorites. Old songs but can't help playing them LOUD.
> 
> https://youtu.be/qGa8zN5qC74
> 
> https://youtu.be/CSemARaqGqE
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


2013 is considered old now?  I have plenty of fav songs from 2011-2014.


----------



## jbird61801

SlvrDragon50 said:


> 2013 is considered old now?  I have plenty of fav songs from 2011-2014.


I guess not so old. I just meant they weren't new releases or anything: )

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## oldschoolpunk13

Thank you for posting so much awesome music!!


----------



## oldschoolpunk13

Some music you may find aurally awesome LOUD  with SQ of course


Legion of Green Men

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3HtS6UI-pmQ

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UZlMEupxFWQ&list=RDEMvh_dWtbMA4BhI1BwlgzpDw&start_radio=1

Psych tribute to the Doors



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2_bf3jHNoJw&t=1s

Whole disc is really good-The Ravoneettes version of The End has an incredibkle sound of the 60's electronic to it


Ministry of sound UK Dubstep-check ou the entire disc

REALLY good-lots of lows in an wonderful way 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7jmZ_M7QA2s&list=PLetCt47kP_9IazfhabBEexexkSlOYO7ln


----------



## oldschoolpunk13

Really good soundtrack Immortal - 2004

https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0314063/soundtrack


Beautiful Days
Written by Marc A. Huygens - Venus
Performed by Venus
By Kind Permission of Emi Music France and Emi Music Publishing France
June in January
Written by Ralph Rainger - Leo Robin
Performed by Julie London
By Kind Permission of BMG Music Music Vision and Emi Music France
Hjartao Hamast
Written by Jon Thor Birgisson (as Birgisson), Georg Holm (as Holm), Agust Aevar Gunnarsson (as Gunnarson) and Kjartan Sveinsson (as Sveinsson)
Performed by Sigur Rós
By Kind Permission of Universal Music Projets Speciaux and TRO Editions Essex
My Dear Friend
Written by Julie Delpy
Performed by Julie Delpy
Nights in White Satin
Written by Justin Hayward (as J. Hayward)
Performed by Alain Bashung
By Kind Permission of Universal Music Projets Speciaux and TRO Editions Essex
Etang Donne
Written by R. Matta, C. Huldobro and Goran Vejvoda (as G. Vejvoda)
Performed by Zerone
Atomic Reaction
Written by Denis Levaillant (as D. Levaillant)
Performed by Denis Levaillant
Under the Volcano
Written by Denis Levaillant (as D. Levaillant)
Performed by Denis Levaillant
Hjartað Hamast
Written by Jon Thor Birgisson
Performed by Sigur Rós


----------



## oldschoolpunk13

Dead Can Dance-great for SQ

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aiDNf8trWn8


----------



## oldschoolpunk13

Great Russian band -chillout/ ambient


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CsnRLiIpITA


----------



## jbird61801

A few more gems. 
https://youtu.be/LxQTUun_2Pc
https://youtu.be/CCdtnd5xUt8
https://youtu.be/nMwLbAZMdV4

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## subterFUSE

Here is my newest mix for the Ear Theater podcast.


John Kiser

Ear Theater 121

https://eartheater.usdjs.com/mobile/e/john-kiser-episode-112-eartheater-1562362532/




Track List 

01 Inspired Mindz - New Worlds
02 Randall Jones - Lucky Groove
03 Basic Need - Alone Without You (Vincenzo Remix)
04 BURAK (DE) - Maia (Rodriguez Jr. Remix)
05 Who Made Who, Rampa - Tell Me Are We
06 Wax Wings - Faling (Marc Houle Remix)
07 Agents of Time - Superia
08 Dave DK - Chicame
09 Nhar - Crystal Chamber
10 Hansgod - Border
11 Bod - Copycat (Barry Jamieson Techfunk Remix)
12 Maceo Plex - When The Lights Are Out (Original Mix)
13 Audioglider - Constellations
14 Konektiv - Within
15 Quivver - One Darker
16 Jody Barr - Carson
17 Dosem - Energy Source
18 Moshic - Far Far Away
19 GMJ, Matter - To The Stars (Lanvary 'Odd Galaxy' Remix)
20 Bon Homme, Lydmor - Missed Out On Disco


----------



## bbfoto

subterFUSE said:


> Here is my newest mix for the Ear Theater podcast.
> 
> John Kiser
> 
> Ear Theater 121
> 
> https://eartheater.usdjs.com/mobile/e/john-kiser-episode-112-eartheater-1562362532/
> 
> Track List
> 
> 01 Inspired Mindz - New Worlds
> 02 Randall Jones - Lucky Groove
> 03 Basic Need - Alone Without You (Vincenzo Remix)
> 04 BURAK (DE) - Maia (Rodriguez Jr. Remix)
> 05 Who Made Who, Rampa - Tell Me Are We
> 06 Wax Wings - Faling (Marc Houle Remix)
> 07 Agents of Time - Superia
> 08 Dave DK - Chicame
> 09 Nhar - Crystal Chamber
> 10 Hansgod - Border
> 11 Bod - Copycat (Barry Jamieson Techfunk Remix)
> 12 Maceo Plex - When The Lights Are Out (Late Night Mix)
> 13 Audioglider - Constellations
> 14 Konektiv - Within
> 15 Quivver - One Darker
> 16 Jody Barr - Carson
> 17 Dosem - Energy Source
> 18 Moshic - Far Far Away
> 19 GMJ, Matter - To The Stars (Lanvary 'Odd Galaxy' Remix)
> 20 Bon Homme, Lydmor - Missed Out On Disco



Hell Yeah! ?

John, thanks heaps for sharing all of these sets!

Who needs Sasha & John Digweed with DJ:JK at the platters?!?!


----------



## bertholomey

bbfoto said:


> Hell Yeah!
> 
> 
> 
> John, thanks heaps for sharing all of these sets!
> 
> 
> 
> Who needs Sasha & John Digweed with DJ:JK at the platters?!?!




I’ve already listened to this set several times since Friday! John’s sets is what I listen to the most. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## DavidRam

subterFUSE said:


> Here is my newest mix for the Ear Theater podcast.
> 
> 
> John Kiser
> 
> Ear Theater 121
> 
> https://eartheater.usdjs.com/mobile/e/john-kiser-episode-112-eartheater-1562362532/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Track List
> 
> 01 Inspired Mindz - New Worlds
> 02 Randall Jones - Lucky Groove
> 03 Basic Need - Alone Without You (Vincenzo Remix)
> 04 BURAK (DE) - Maia (Rodriguez Jr. Remix)
> 05 Who Made Who, Rampa - Tell Me Are We
> 06 Wax Wings - Faling (Marc Houle Remix)
> 07 Agents of Time - Superia
> 08 Dave DK - Chicame
> 09 Nhar - Crystal Chamber
> 10 Hansgod - Border
> 11 Bod - Copycat (Barry Jamieson Techfunk Remix)
> 12 Maceo Plex - When The Lights Are Out (Original Mix)
> 13 Audioglider - Constellations
> 14 Konektiv - Within
> 15 Quivver - One Darker
> 16 Jody Barr - Carson
> 17 Dosem - Energy Source
> 18 Moshic - Far Far Away
> 19 GMJ, Matter - To The Stars (Lanvary 'Odd Galaxy' Remix)
> 20 Bon Homme, Lydmor - Missed Out On Disco


This is freakin' awesome man!! One of the best mixes I have ever heard!


----------



## subterFUSE

DavidRam said:


> This is freakin' awesome man!! One of the best mixes I have ever heard!



Wow, thanks!

Funny thing, this was actually one of the easiest mixes to put together that I have ever done. I did it in 1 day from planning it out to mixing/recording. It pretty much to fell together.


----------



## drop1

https://youtu.be/iRA82xLsb_w

This is great. Dont know if it's been posted yet.


----------



## drop1

This song is fun. It's got some neat phase shifts in the bass. 
I listen to a lot of this type of stuff these days.
I miss the epic prog house if the late 90s though. Music was so emotional back then.

https://youtu.be/-fpGL_0xev4


----------



## subterFUSE

It's that time again....

My latest mix for the Ear Theater podcast is here this week.

24/96 FLAC file is available for download by going to the link. click on the FLAC stream link and then click the 3 dots inside the player app to see a download link.



John Kiser

Ear Theater 125

https://eartheater.usdjs.com/e/john...nS74czlbqS1SB3p94wDA58hG1rE4orUdkpe3uyAIpW-Go


Tracklist

TRACK LISTING:
01 Kollektiv Turmstrasse - Ribbon Reef
02 Lost Desert, Lee Burridge - Seven Magic Mountains
03 Erdi Irmac - Nothing Lasts (Savvas Remix)
04 DSF - Ammoudia
05 Chris Sterio, Matt Black - Future Shock feat. Simon Latham (Silinder Remix)
06 Reno Wurzbacker - I've Learned From You
07 Double Touch - Sunriser
08 Sebastien Leger - Kanga
09 Nadav, Shai T - Our Time
10 Robert Sancho - The Other Side
11 Francesco Lombardo, Hannes Bieger - A Million Souls
12 Ivory (IT) - Romantic Circuits
13 Acumen, Monasetiq - Indie (Fairmont Remix)
14 Quivver - Edges
15 Audioglider - Stockfinster
16 Michael & Levan, Stiven Rivic - Stardust (Max Graham Remix)
17 Monolink - Rearrange My Mind (Nicole Moudaber Remix)
18 Pako & Frederik - Metanoia
19 Dosem - Stay True (Extended Mix)
20 James Warren - Opiate
21 Dominik Eulberg - Goldene Acht


----------



## bertholomey

Downloading tomorrow - thanks brotha!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## DavidRam

subterFUSE said:


> It's that time again....
> 
> My latest mix for the Ear Theater podcast is here this week.
> 
> 24/96 FLAC file is available for download by going to the link. click on the FLAC stream link and then click the 3 dots inside the player app to see a download link.
> 
> 
> 
> John Kiser
> 
> Ear Theater 125
> 
> https://eartheater.usdjs.com/e/john...nS74czlbqS1SB3p94wDA58hG1rE4orUdkpe3uyAIpW-Go
> 
> 
> Tracklist
> 
> TRACK LISTING:
> 01 Kollektiv Turmstrasse - Ribbon Reef
> 02 Lost Desert, Lee Burridge - Seven Magic Mountains
> 03 Erdi Irmac - Nothing Lasts (Savvas Remix)
> 04 DSF - Ammoudia
> 05 Chris Sterio, Matt Black - Future Shock feat. Simon Latham (Silinder Remix)
> 06 Reno Wurzbacker - I've Learned From You
> 07 Double Touch - Sunriser
> 08 Sebastien Leger - Kanga
> 09 Nadav, Shai T - Our Time
> 10 Robert Sancho - The Other Side
> 11 Francesco Lombardo, Hannes Bieger - A Million Souls
> 12 Ivory (IT) - Romantic Circuits
> 13 Acumen, Monasetiq - Indie (Fairmont Remix)
> 14 Quivver - Edges
> 15 Audioglider - Stockfinster
> 16 Michael & Levan, Stiven Rivic - Stardust (Max Graham Remix)
> 17 Monolink - Rearrange My Mind (Nicole Moudaber Remix)
> 18 Pako & Frederik - Metanoia
> 19 Dosem - Stay True (Extended Mix)
> 20 James Warren - Opiate
> 21 Dominik Eulberg - Goldene Acht


Looking forward to this one, too! Thanks!!


----------



## drop1

I like psy sounding stuff. I recently discovered a guy named SMILK. His stuff is on another level of 3d and its interesting. He has his own style for sure. 

Not dj smilk. Just Smilk.


----------



## oldschoolpunk13

Some more sound quality flavor


Kalki-Varanasi

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_6B9tBRFEeE

Verve remixed-The first ladies -SOOOOOOOO good-the entire disc

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bfdVRqA1HPU&list=PLH_qBKBjAEIuZpXXim-ohu81dxwDj4RoU


Verve remixed-the complete collection

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x21w1wK4iFQ&list=PLQsLyWP_m_vPe-MRJ0XGRMy7nuH8UbVP6

Followed -Schaun Tozer (Soundtrack from a great Canadian show called Intelligence)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IqLVAguhpAw


----------



## oldschoolpunk13

SMILK is moi bien!!!!


----------



## subterFUSE

Next installment of Ear Theater podcast.



John Kiser
Ear Theater 131

https://eartheater.usdjs.com/e/john-kiser-episode-112-eartheater-1569724901/

High quality FLAC download available, 24/96 resolution.




Tracklist:

01 Rebeiski - Fly The Kite
02 Dusky - Imagine What
03 Imran Khan - Organik
04 Savvas - Mindfulness
05 Bross (RO), Victhor - Night Tales
06 Field of Dreams - Nothing Is Perfect (Andrew Weatherall Mix)
07 Antrim, Kamilo Sanciemente - Once and Again (GMJ Extended Remix)
08 Rufus Du Sol - No Place (Elelke Kleijn Remix)
09 Mike Griego - Kismet
10 Nila - Deliberate Intentions (Audioglider Mix)
11 Moshic - True Freedom
12 Antrim - Crossing the Ocean (Petar Dundov Remix)
13 Moshic - We Walk Alone
14 Guy Mantzur, Khen - Where is Home
15 DJ Samer - Immortal feat. Dani Ivory (Mono Electric Orchestra Remix)
16 Knives Out - Sugarcoat
17 Cristoph - Tremble
18 Dusky - Static


----------



## DavidRam

subterFUSE said:


> Next installment of Ear Theater podcast.
> 
> 
> 
> John Kiser
> Ear Theater 131
> 
> https://eartheater.usdjs.com/e/john-kiser-episode-112-eartheater-1569724901/
> 
> High quality FLAC download available, 24/96 resolution.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tracklist:
> 
> 01 Rebeiski - Fly The Kite
> 02 Dusky - Imagine What
> 03 Imran Khan - Organik
> 04 Savvas - Mindfulness
> 05 Bross (RO), Victhor - Night Tales
> 06 Field of Dreams - Nothing Is Perfect (Andrew Weatherall Mix)
> 07 Antrim, Kamilo Sanciemente - Once and Again (GMJ Extended Remix)
> 08 Rufus Du Sol - No Place (Elelke Kleijn Remix)
> 09 Mike Griego - Kismet
> 10 Nila - Deliberate Intentions (Audioglider Mix)
> 11 Moshic - True Freedom
> 12 Antrim - Crossing the Ocean (Petar Dundov Remix)
> 13 Moshic - We Walk Alone
> 14 Guy Mantzur, Khen - Where is Home
> 15 DJ Samer - Immortal feat. Dani Ivory (Mono Electric Orchestra Remix)
> 16 Knives Out - Sugarcoat
> 17 Cristoph - Tremble
> 18 Dusky - Static


Another great one, man! Thanks!


----------



## krait_2777

Try Asura-Atlantis Child in Youtube. There's a 24-bit version. Sorry can't post link.

The music and video is spectacular.


----------



## subterFUSE

My latest podcast for Ear Theater is posted now.


24/96 FLAC file is available for download. Follow the link below, and then scroll down to Alternate Streams and click on FLAC. When the player opens in your browser, click on the 3 dots on the right and then click Download.




John Kiser
Ear Theater 137

Listen and Download available here


Tracklist:

01 PHCK - Essential Return (PHCK Intro Edit)
02 Silicone Soul - Leaf
03 Volen Sentir - Kailas
04 Janus Rasmussen - 14 (Ryan Davis Rework)
05 John Metcalfe - Above the Waves of Crystal Water Pt.1 (Remix)
06 Volen Sentir - C.a.m.
07 Robert Owens, James What - Keep On (Tim Englehardt Remix A)
08 Stiven Rivic, Michael & Leva - Blackout (Medway Remix)
09 Dosem - Visualization
10 RUFUS - Innerbloom (H.O.S.H. Remix)
11 Sanja, Ilona Maras - Curve of the Horizon ft. BIllie Fountain (Quivver Remix)
12 Fairmont - Dijon
13 Kriece - Salad of Destiny (Deepfunk Remix)
14 Ae:ther - Clark
15 TSOS, Nontu X - Umlilo ft. Nontu X (Klement Boneli Tinnit Remix)
16 Ian O'Donovan - Hydrophonic
17 Ivory (IT) - No Scale Can Resize You
18 Squire - Common Sense (Extended Mix)
19 Petar Dundov, Marc Romboy - Upiter
20 Midland - Tortuga
21 Flaunt - Rave On (King Unique Remix)
22 Dosem - Downtown Parallax
23 Cid Inc., Orsen - Ten (Barry Jamieson Remix)
24 Chaim - The Piano One
25 Dusky - L.I.


----------



## bertholomey

Looking forward to it brother - loved everyone of them!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## DavidRam

subterFUSE said:


> My latest podcast for Ear Theater is posted now.
> 
> 
> 24/96 FLAC file is available for download. Follow the link below, and then scroll down to Alternate Streams and click on FLAC. When the player opens in your browser, click on the 3 dots on the right and then click Download.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John Kiser
> Ear Theater 137
> 
> Listen and Download available here
> 
> 
> Tracklist:
> 
> 01 PHCK - Essential Return (PHCK Intro Edit)
> 02 Silicone Soul - Leaf
> 03 Volen Sentir - Kailas
> 04 Janus Rasmussen - 14 (Ryan Davis Rework)
> 05 John Metcalfe - Above the Waves of Crystal Water Pt.1 (Remix)
> 06 Volen Sentir - C.a.m.
> 07 Robert Owens, James What - Keep On (Tim Englehardt Remix A)
> 08 Stiven Rivic, Michael & Leva - Blackout (Medway Remix)
> 09 Dosem - Visualization
> 10 RUFUS - Innerbloom (H.O.S.H. Remix)
> 11 Sanja, Ilona Maras - Curve of the Horizon ft. BIllie Fountain (Quivver Remix)
> 12 Fairmont - Dijon
> 13 Kriece - Salad of Destiny (Deepfunk Remix)
> 14 Ae:ther - Clark
> 15 TSOS, Nontu X - Umlilo ft. Nontu X (Klement Boneli Tinnit Remix)
> 16 Ian O'Donovan - Hydrophonic
> 17 Ivory (IT) - No Scale Can Resize You
> 18 Squire - Common Sense (Extended Mix)
> 19 Petar Dundov, Marc Romboy - Upiter
> 20 Midland - Tortuga
> 21 Flaunt - Rave On (King Unique Remix)
> 22 Dosem - Downtown Parallax
> 23 Cid Inc., Orsen - Ten (Barry Jamieson Remix)
> 24 Chaim - The Piano One
> 25 Dusky - L.I.


Duuuuude! Rufus Du Sol's Innerbloom, is one of the coolest songs ever made, imho!! Glad to see it in this awesome mix!

I have a couple of the Rufus albums, they're really good...


----------



## subterFUSE

DavidRam said:


> Duuuuude! Rufus Du Sol's Innerbloom, is one of the coolest songs ever made, imho!! Glad to see it in this awesome mix!
> 
> I have a couple of the Rufus albums, they're really good...



Yeah, I used the H.O.S.H. remix which is a more driving, progressive style than the original.


This mix is essentially divided into 3 movements. The first part is a deep house vibe. Dosem - Visualization creates the bridge to the second part which takes off with the RUFUS - Innerbloom, and a more progressive sound. Midland - Tortuga resets the vibe one last time for the final act which goes into a more late-night Melodic/Techno sound.


----------



## GMCtrk

Ive very slowly been getting into edm, never even considered listening to it in the past. Big fan of tiesto would love to see him live. The innerbloom song is awesome. 2 13w7s ported on 3kW, very invigorating


----------



## DavidRam

I just heard this for first time today, it's definitely more Synthpop and AWESOME:
Mr.Kitty - After Dark




Mr.Kitty - Hold Me Down


----------



## diy.phil

^sounds a little bit like the Pet Shop Boys but this one is filmed inside Target


----------



## DavidRam

diy.phil said:


> ^sounds a little bit like the Pet Shop Boys but this one is filmed inside Target


Yep, and Depeche Mode, too.


----------



## misterjones

Here's a few that I've been into lately. 

Manual - It'll Be Fine





Squarepusher - Iambic 9 Poetry





Faceless - Sequin Ocean





Future Beat Alliance - Hippocampus





ERP - El Camino


----------



## jbird61801

I drive some uber and lyft. I like to ask the young people what music they are into. Here's a couple cool artists. Bass heavy stuff.









Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## abusiveDAD

Watch "Lorn - Anvil [Extended]" on YouTube


----------



## K-pop sucks

Electronic music isn't real music.


----------



## Bayboy

Man & Machine... Power Extreme!


----------



## bertholomey

K-pop sucks said:


> Electronic music isn't real music.


I’m curious about how you define real music? 

I’m not being argumentative or trying to ‘start something’, just wondering where this statement comes from. 

Just a simple statement of your view?

I’m going to say something controversial to stir things up? 

I’m going to state this and maybe several people will agree and show a consensus that anyone who likes electronic ‘music’ is foolish? 

What was the thought pattern behind this post? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## K-pop sucks

bertholomey said:


> I’m curious about how you define real music?
> 
> I’m not being argumentative or trying to ‘start something’, just wondering where this statement comes from.
> 
> Just a simple statement of your view?
> 
> I’m going to say something controversial to stir things up?
> 
> I’m going to state this and maybe several people will agree and show a consensus that anyone who likes electronic ‘music’ is foolish?
> 
> What was the thought pattern behind this post?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Sorry for my vague statement. Electronic music without vocals or the new generation of electronic music has no dynamic range is not real music.


----------



## DavidRam

One of my recent favorites... awesome beat!


----------



## DavidRam

Another good one:


----------



## bilboaudio




----------



## bilboaudio

Oh yes


----------



## Selkec

Kenwood ddx9905s/2tbSSD-Helix Dsp.3-B2 Audio 1200.6/2500.1- Seas Prestige 1”, Audison Voce3” 6.5”, 2x12” B2 Rage subs. 370HO alt. 2 batteries. All 1/0 OFC


----------



## subterFUSE

My newest mix for the Ear Theater podcast has been posted.
Soundcloud link below.


__
https://soundcloud.com/muzikizum-3%2Fjohn-kiser-episode-152-eartheater


----------



## Ge0

Absolutely LOVE EDM. But, this is my style:






















And many more like it. I appreciate the dreamscape / ambient type stuff. I also like huge bigger than life club mixes like this one. Anyone remember it?
Darude - Sandstorm

Ge0


----------



## bilboaudio

Darude Sandstorm, yes I remember where I was when I first heard it on the radio, driving the boy racer route, I immediately went to my place of work at the time, the Cinema to tell my friends and we proceeded to pump some more tunes through the cinema sound system.


----------



## jbird61801

You like metal? You like EDM? Have your cake and eat it too!





















KAYZO & BAD OMENS - Suffocate

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ge0

jbird61801 said:


> You like metal? You like EDM? Have your cake and eat it too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KAYZO & BAD OMENS - Suffocate
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Well, you certainly got my attention. A little on the heavy side but I dig it 

I also like electronic remixes of classic metal albums:









Fear Factory - Faithless Zero Signal







www.youtube.com












Fear Factory - National Panel Beating (Body Hammer) remixed by Rhys Fulber


From their remix album "Remanufacture" (1997)Lyrics;I realize my world of demiseand the poisonous skythat's stinging my eyesI clench my fistI spill my bloodI...




www.youtube.com





Ge0


----------



## jrouter76

audiokid1 said:


> Glad to see you guys are sharing good electronic tracks. Progressive, acid house, ambient, etc.... I've been listening to the genre for 18 years. Unfortunately, I can't stand half the **** that's being produced these days and a lot of the remixes are blahhh.
> I now find myself listening to more ambient tracks and some tracks that may be considered new age/folk.
> 
> A few artists I recommend checking out
> Olafur Arnalds, Kiasmos, Novo Amor, Solomon Grey, Oliver Winters, Royksopp, Cubic Color, Jerome Isma, and Dusky
> 
> Here's a default track when I want some bass (completely different then artists I listed above)


I listen to a lot of Ambient too and some electronic music because it is the only thing that is original that and smooth Jazz most of the new music mainstream is like you say Blaah


----------



## Gentlegiant9400

Hell yeah infected mushroom I used to rock them and prodigy back in 2003-2007. Check out bring me the horizon- luden, nihilist blues, parasite eve, kick me when I'm down. They used to be metal now they mix experimental,techno,house, rock etc. I hated it at first but love it now.


----------



## abusiveDAD

Watch "Trauma (Worakls Remix)" on YouTube


----------



## bbfoto

FREE DOWNLOAD Electronica/Dance Compilation Album from Zenon Records on BandCamp.  Some Good Stuff if you like this Genre. You can Listen To All Tracks BEFORE you Download.

You can Donate any amount you like or get it for FREE...









Selections 2020 Vol.2 (free download!), by Zenon Records


11 track album




zenonrecords.bandcamp.com


----------



## FlyingEagle

audiokid1 said:


> A few tracks from throughout the years. Andrew Bayer track is probably the most recent. All others are from early 2000's if not earlier
> 
> I fell in love with the B&W 805's listening to this track. I was sitting down in a room with the lights off, 805's connected to a Rotel or Sunfire stack (can't remember) and the speakers were completely transparent. The track took me away....state of euphoria in a way. I was completely sober at the time...lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've always liked the break at the 3 minute mark
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great early 2000's track
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of my all time favorites
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tiesto classic (when he wasn't making "pop" tracks)
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kzUqhw_yymM
> 
> Another favorite
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bn1ycNxQMvk
> 
> Rank 1 (any and all tracks by this duo are great)
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lHC2-Ik2Uo8
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mkSi6bTrPu0
> 
> Great vocal trance track
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YIJOV-f3cfk
> 
> Kai Tracid
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ktbc8rHVqAE
> 
> Fluke - Atom Bomb
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PHMzCpy0fXc
> 
> Faithless - Insomnia
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZHVJVQzHv5Q
> 
> Motorcycle - As the Rush Comes
> 
> I'm sure I will think of more


Much of the music and artists listed here are what got me into electronic music, back in the late nineties. Matt Darey, FSOL, Faithless, Rank 1, etc. Must have been some 1200 tracks from that era of originals and remixes ... the vinyl era and onwards. 
My Rotel system with DM603s2's have kept me wrapped in sound since I was old enough to afford audio equipment.
Loved the whole combo so much, I bought up all the local Rotel and B&W speakers I could find to complete a home theater setup and a separate listening room in two channel. Some people think 20 yrs is too old for a speaker but other than amp maintenance, or your small children pushing in alum dome tweeters, such has not been the case. Quality is quality in most cases.
Just installed a Crown XLi800 (600 watt bridged capable amp into 8 ohm total) with an ART CleanBox Pro RCA to XLR interface for signal amplification to the amp. This pushes my AudioFrog GB12D4 (2/8 ohm selectable) into mind bending room pressure level changes .. small room, sealed box to spec in the AF literature. Can't recommend this enough if someone is wanting an inexpensive start into bass for their home theater setup or two channel listening.
Don't like having sub outside at -20C, so it gets the cushy life. Only caveat, switching the impedance via pulling the allen head cap screws to physically manipulate the switch ... if there was a simple way to extend the resistance/voice coil wiring, I would be all ears.


----------



## Steve113

Anyone into Tipper? He has some bangers but also is very detailed almost like Aphex twin. Sounds great on a good system.
2019 album 
His live sets are the best.


----------



## Catalyx

I love Tipper, you really need to see him live to understand how good he is. His sound design and production is at another level, it's like a skilled sonic massage.


----------



## Steve113

Catalyx said:


> I love Tipper, you really need to see him live to understand how good he is. His sound design and production is at another level, it's like a skilled sonic massage.


Ill be seeing him at Bonnaroo this year. Cant wait. He has been on my bucket list for a while. Ive seen many EDM shows but not tipper.


----------



## MythosDreamLab

Anyone ever heard this one? Kinda on the dark-side, with a wicked beat and stinging synth...


----------



## bbfoto

This DnB track just came up in my Shuffle Play from an older disc I have titled, *Plug In & Turn On x.4 (1997)*. Some good L/R sweeping sound stage elements. There are some other nice tracks on the album that are Ambient, Trip-Hop

*Taran - Lines*


----------



## RaymondOliver

I recently subscribed for this podcast The 10 Best Podcasts for Getting Over a Breakup I recently lost my girlfriend. We didn't come to a mutual agreement that's why we ended the contact. And now we are separate from each other. My heart is being broken. I hope this episode will give me some hope.


----------



## TrashPanda

Sorry if this has been mentioned, but in the mid-late90’s all that we used to listen to was the Global Underground series. Sasha, John Digweed, Paul Oakenfold etc. I still have almost all these ( in digital format now) as you cannot find them on anything but SoundCloud. 
Great Techno.


----------



## bbfoto

Heads-Up from *Zenon Records*, which includes the *DJ Smilk -The Last Rainforest EP* and several others that I've posted about here previously (check post # 126, etc.):

"We just wanted to let you know that for the next 5 days we are offering a *%25 Discount* on any music purchased via our BandCamp store.

It's the perfect chance to catch up on some of our new tunes, or even that classic old album you've been meaning to check out!









Zenon Records


deep-dancefloor-electronica




zenonrecords.bandcamp.com





Use code: *tropicana*


----------



## Ge0

Just in case you're looking for a deep metal riff mashup with EDM. Maybe to the far extreme for some.


----------



## bertholomey

TrashPanda said:


> Sorry if this has been mentioned, but in the mid-late90’s all that we used to listen to was the Global Underground series. Sasha, John Digweed, Paul Oakenfold etc. I still have almost all these ( in digital format now) as you cannot find them on anything but SoundCloud.
> Great Techno.


That is the majority of music that our own John Kiser uses to make his mixes. I love everything I’ve heard from Sasha and Digweed! He has a lot of the vinyl from that era......tons of it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bertholomey

bbfoto said:


> Heads-Up from *Zenon Records*, which includes the *DJ Smilk -The Last Rainforest EP* and several others that I've posted about here previously (check post # 126, etc.):
> 
> "We just wanted to let you know that for the next 5 days we are offering a *%25 Discount* on any music purchased via our BandCamp store.
> 
> It's the perfect chance to catch up on some of our new tunes, or even that classic old album you've been meaning to check out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zenon Records
> 
> 
> deep-dancefloor-electronica
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zenonrecords.bandcamp.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Use code: *tropicana*


Thanks B! 

I really like the Smilk stuff, and I like the ‘Selections 2020 Vol 2’ that I downloaded. Are there a few off their site you would put on the top shelf along with Smilk? I’m going to try to listen to some samples tomorrow. 












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Middleby

Probably not most folks cup of tea but Electro is making a slow and much needed comeback here recently. If you’re a fan of aggressive, dark, and flat out nasty breaks you should really give this guy a listen. He interviews and produces under the guise of a female Ai but the guys got skills. He’s got a few super short 20-30 minute mixes out that are dope with all of his original music.


----------



## TrashPanda

Sounds a lot like Lords of Acid to me.


----------



## Middleby

TrashPanda said:


> Sounds a lot like Lords of Acid to me.


Maybe the female vocal overlay throughout the set might share some similarity but not sure I know what you mean. I wasn’t too big on Lords of Acid and am only familiar with a few of their tracks though, one being the “*****” song.


----------



## Middleby

Different speed and vibe completely but here is a really good drum&bass tune that’s stuck with me over the past year or so. Hard not to get hyped with your stereo at full tilt riding down the interstate. More liquid than techy but definitely worth putting into rotation.


----------



## Middleby

Another solid dnb tune on the darker side with a more weighted baseline. Good stuff


----------



## Tweet

Something I ran across the other day, strange, but chill and sq'ish. Ovoid. Check it out.


----------



## TrashPanda

Real abstract. I like it. 
in turn, try Beatroots. Providing Pressure is a good place to start.


----------



## vactor

anyone know where to find a FLAC or better copy of Ghost Rider "Makes Us Stronger" that is on the Vini Vici "part of the dream" mix?


----------



## MythosDreamLab

Here's one 3 months old...


----------



## ca90ss

TrashPanda said:


> Sorry if this has been mentioned, but in the mid-late90’s all that we used to listen to was the Global Underground series. Sasha, John Digweed, Paul Oakenfold etc. I still have almost all these ( in digital format now) as you cannot find them on anything but SoundCloud.
> Great Techno.


I still see those cd's occasionally at thrift stores.


----------



## leightoncash

Here's a pretty amazing mix. It's varied, outside the box, and melodic. Kinda like if Aphex Twin took happy pills. 
Listen to Siriusmo Radio-Mix by Exploited on #SoundCloud

__
https://soundcloud.com/exploited%2Fsiriusmo-dj-mix


----------



## Steve113

"Kinda like if Aphex Twin took happy pills ". 
I can hear that.


----------

